# lump on throat



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

We've noticed over the past few days that Enzo has a lump on his throat. It's centered right in the middle where his adam's apple would be, so at first we figured it was just that. It seems like it's getting bigger/harder, though. We're making him a vet appointment but I just wanted to ask here in the meantime and see if anyone has had any experience with anything like this and what it ended up being. Thanks in advance!


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

No experience..sorry. Hope Enzo is ok


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

Just an update. It's a growth on his trachea. It's attached but just barely. Because its on the back side of the trachea, they said they can't safely aspirate it so we'll be scheduling a lump removal surgery for next week and it will be biopsied. Prayers would be much appreciated.


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

Our boy Paul had a lump on his throat that ended up being cancer. I'm glad it seems that you caught it earlier and have taken the rights steps. Keep us informed and we're praying for him.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

I'll be thinking good thoughts for you. I know I was a mess with Beamer until I got that growth off of him. Hoping it all comes back good news!


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Sending thoughts and prayers that it turns out to be nothing serious.


----------



## Artnlibsmom (May 8, 2013)

You've got my prayers.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Riley's Dad (Jul 20, 2013)

*Lumps on the throat*

Hello all,
First post to this forum and the reason is I have found two to three lumps (grape size) on the throat of my 4 year old Golden, Riley. I noticed that Enzo seemed to have the same issue. Not sure what the out come was of his surgery or what it was found out to be, but I am curious to know what the outcome was and what treatment was given to Enzo or any other feedback someone may have. I am making him an appointment to the vet but would like to have an idea of what this might be. Thanks in advance for the feed back.


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

Sorry that I'm just seeing this. They said it was a large cyst. It's good we got him in when we did because it looked like it could burst at any time! I hope things went well with your pup.


----------

